
What resources do you recommended on learning about routers and router security? - botwriter
I&#x27;m looking to read up on routers and in-depth guides on how they work.<p>Has anyone got any recommendations on resources?
======
hourislate
Depending on your background, you might want to take a look at something like
the Cisco CCNA material that covers basic setup, operation and networking.
It's a great primer and there are plenty of free resources available. Here are
some popular learning resources.

Router Sims like - [https://www.boson.com/netsim-cisco-network-
simulator](https://www.boson.com/netsim-cisco-network-simulator)

Book - [https://www.amazon.com/Routing-Switching-Complete-Study-
Guid...](https://www.amazon.com/Routing-Switching-Complete-Study-
Guide/dp/1119288282/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=ccna&qid=1581166596&sr=8-5)

~~~
throw0101a
Also: _CCNA security study guide: exam 210-260_.

------
DyslexicAtheist
some links that might be helpful.

Router Security Checklist (contains a lot of links/references):
[https://routersecurity.org/checklist.php](https://routersecurity.org/checklist.php)

RouterSploit - Exploitation Framework for Embedded Devices
[https://github.com/threat9/routersploit](https://github.com/threat9/routersploit)

you may or may not want to look at recent research papers of SDN,
Data/Control/-Plane security.

